# Pair of Churchills.



## Ligget (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, not posted for a while so here are a couple of my latest turnings.
First up is a Desert Ironwood Churchill with gold titanium hardware, finished with CA.















Secondly is a Maple Burl Churchill with gold titanium hardware, finished with CA.














Thanks for looking and especially to those who care to comment![^]


----------



## TowMater (Dec 16, 2007)

Those both look excellent to me!


----------



## airrat (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice and the finish looks great.   I like the Maple Burl.


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 16, 2007)

wonderful pen


----------



## fernhills (Dec 16, 2007)

My hero,great work Mark


----------



## sah6139 (Dec 16, 2007)

Both are nice.
But still love Desert Ironwood

steve


----------



## kkwall (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely work as always Mark.[]

That finish is superb!

Maple burl is my favourite![8D]


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 16, 2007)

They both look superb,Mark!
Excellent photos,as well.
I would pick the desert ironwood
as my favorite.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2007)

What Johnny said, except I'd pick the Maple burl 'cause it's got some red that's just outstanding and all those eyes.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark, both are beautiful.  Photos show details quite nicely.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 16, 2007)

Superb pens. I cant mae up my mind which I like best


----------



## philb (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome! Wish my finish was that good!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2007)

I think both you and Marc Phillips should be banned from this site.
It is not fair that you <b>both</b> dip your pens in oil just before you get a pro photographer to take a pic[}][]

Can't wait to get back home, I'm getting Lathe Withdrawal Symptons.[xx(]


----------



## drawknife (Dec 16, 2007)

Great Pens, I'm with Gary I think the maple is the best, why? I don't know why just is!..[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice pens. I like that kit, gonna have to try one.


----------



## Pompeyite (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Another swell duo from a master.[]
Well done matey.[8D]


----------



## johncrane (Dec 16, 2007)

They get a WOW Mark!! top work.[][]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I really do appreciate them.

Steve (skiprat) thanks for giving away my secrets! lol [][]


----------



## RONB (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful finish[8D]


----------



## rherrell (Dec 17, 2007)

Great job, as always, Mark!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 17, 2007)

NICE[8D][][]


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 17, 2007)

Mark,  i am liking the Maple the best also.  Great, as usual,  Job on both though.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 17, 2007)

Those are beauties.  I have an extra spot in my case if you want me to store that maple burl pen. []


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 17, 2007)

Mark it's all been said! but it is certainly desrves another WOW!.What you going to be like when you retire!!![]


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 18, 2007)

They both look great!


----------



## csb333 (Dec 19, 2007)

They are both most excellent!! - Chris


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 19, 2007)

Both are fantastic. Not many maple burls grab my attention as this does, though I like the DI better with this kit. Well done!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely comments, I am most humbled, thanks everyone![^]


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

2 very outstanding pens I like the maple best .Another job verrry well done


----------



## tasciovanus (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark
Those are really nice.
Brilliant looking finish.
Cheers
Andrew[]


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark,
Superb pens!!  Great Photos!!   You got it down dude!!!  I am having a tough time deciding which I like better.  The DI is so deep and rich.  The Maple has such great grain and eyes...  
I haven't been a big fan of the Churchill, but with the right wood, it is the top!  You hit it right on.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow Mark, those are amazing, very classy! Nice choice of woods. I have a few Churchills waiting for me and love them, but you all have me so freaked out about breaking the nib holders that I'm scared to try one. I just ordered the closed end mandrel from Bill, so soon I'll work up the courage! Very nice work, my friend!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2007)

Karl, these Churchills will not be sold due to the breakage problem.

If the manufactures ever produce a solution to this weak part, I will fix all my Churchills then sell them on![]


----------



## drayman (Dec 21, 2007)

i totaly agree with all the others, WOW, fantastic, i like em both[][]


----------

